# X3 is coming



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I heard that X3 movie is coming. I love the X-men. You can see the trailer here.

http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/x3/


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

looks like fun. I have really enjoyed the previous two movies. I hope the new director can fill Brian Singer's shoes.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Saw the trailer... I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

They'd better get the Dark Phoenix right. Colossus has a larger role which makes me happy. He's my favorite X-Man. Juggernaut looked okay, we'll see what they can pull off with him....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

With all that chaotic mess you see some of the mutants in the middle of, maybe they'll use it as a set up to bring Mr. Sinister and Apocalypse into the story. From what I hear, they're talking like it's the last in the franchise. That would be a pity, because I'm getting a little bit sick of seeing Magneto as the main heavy in the films.

This is also supposed to be a set up for the Wolverine movie too. I think at the first of the film, Jackman is being chased by bounty hunters, super powered ones: it can only be either Omega Red (God, one can only hope) Sabertooth, Cyber or a bit more far-fetched, Donald Pierce and the Reavers. Omega Red would be the perfect villain for the movie. Arkady is just too ****ing bad with those "Death Coils" of his. 

I love it that they did such a great job on Kelsey Grammer as Beast. Looks exactly like him.


----------



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

they said that is the last x film.


----------

